
Diagramming the Story of a 1-Star Review - Alupis
https://moz.com/blog/diagramming-the-story-of-a-1-star-review
======
11thEarlOfMar
Sometimes, it all plays out online. This business owner apparently got therapy
between these exchanges:

1.0 star rating 4/24/2015 My husband and I have been here 4 times, and most of
the times the service was good and in most cases some of the food was quite
good, sometimes quite average.

This time I was amazed at how bad the service was. The start was good, but the
main courses came before we were finished with the appetizers, which was
really rushed. We had no dessert, and had to ask for the check 4 times. The
last time we asked, my husband remarked at how he had asked three times
already. The waiter retorted that we at least had our coffee! Really rude.

The gnocchi is always good, as was the asparagus and beets. The pork special
was really disappointing - just an average sausage.

I now have mixed feelings as to whether or not to return.

Response from business owner before therapy:

4/28/2015 Hi Ma __ __(or is it Sa __ __?),

Let me make your decision easy for you. Judging from your lack of patience and
appalling attitude towards children, you're probably not a very happy person.
Although we appreciate your past business, for the wellbeing of our other
guests, we must ask you to no longer dine at Zo __ __.

Thank you,

Gu __ __

After therapy:

1.0 star rating 5/14/2016 Horrible service and food is not worth it.. Way over
price for average food.

Went here bc of the reviews, and it looks like the owner replies to all 1 star
reviews with some insulting and outrageous comments... So can't wait to hear
from him!

Response from business owner:

5/21/2016 Hi Sy __ __,

Thank you so much for dining at Zo __ __. I apologize that you experienced
horrible service while dining and would like to thank you for being so
passionate about great food and service.

As you may have noticed in my more recent response, I am no longer committed
to responding to reviews with resentment. I've found it much easier and
satisfying to love the reviews regardless of their rating and forgive those
that decide to be negative.

Thanks again,

Gu __ __

